# Vesalius - Carved Natural



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hello Everyone,*

This is my first content here and was created for this purpose. Hope you will like it.

*About Vesalius*

Wood is simple Acacia. Carved with knife and some power carving equipment.

100°C BLO bath for 15 mins, turpentine and beeswax mix as top coat.

The name Vesalius reflects to my anatomy interests and also the artworks by this famous

anatomist of the XVI. century. His artworks are eye catching, precise but still stylish and unique.

Forms are not over-detailed and the overall look is well balanced. There's an even distribution

of information.

My goal was to carve the frame with a sketchy appearance to depict tension and forces and try to keep

balance between function and artistic aspects.

The lanyard solution just fits to my taste. Instead of paracord I used a rough leather stripe soaked with paraffin to

reduce forces on my wrist and maintain softness. The joint is a modified version to reduce the

twisting forces and keep a fine alignment perpendicular to the frame.

Thanks for the chance to share it,

Have a nice day :wave:

Tremo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.. fantastic... :wub:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll second that, Wow!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Like it I do...


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very very nice. Carved naturals are the best, this one is awesome! Welcome and very well done.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

awesome carving :bowdown:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Mark,

You said you were working on a natural (earlier, another place) and Ihave been waiting, and you did not disappoint! Well done!

Darren


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy cow ... amazing attention to detail. wow ....... :bowdown:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nicely carved&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I hope it dose not offend you because it is not my intention. It looks like a living animal form that is malnourished. I see it crawling across the desert in search of food. It is a functional art sculpture to me. Very elegant! I enjoy viewing it!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic work, it begs to be touched!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great sculpting job!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

like wow!!!!!


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: Welcome.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

WOW... Thats a real peace of artwork you made, beautiful!!!!

It looks like a carved bone, a creative masterpiece.


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

that is very interesting carving, good work!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Esplendida talla, very beautiful work.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't no about the ergonomics. But it look absolutely amazing. Outstanding...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Splendid anatomical PIECE OF ART!!!!!

The design and its concavities suggest me an alien slingshot, something out of the genius of H.R.Gigger!!!!

Beautiful work, my friend!!!!

And the pictures are simply awesome!!! Great taste!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

never seen something like this, thanks!

jazz


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

now thats very very nice great job mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Wow.. fantastic...


Thank You so much e~shot!



PorkChopSling said:


> I'll second that, Wow!!


Thanks a lot PorkChop! Your avatar is so cool!



Tentacle Toast said:


> Like it I do...


Thanks mate!



MagicTorch100 said:


> Very very nice. Carved naturals are the best, this one is awesome! Welcome and very well done.


I'm a fan of mass produced slingshots but totally agree, a natural is always something special. Thanks for stopping by!



carboncopy said:


> awesome carving


Thank you Sir!



Mister Magpie said:


> Mark,
> 
> You said you were working on a natural (earlier, another place) and Ihave been waiting, and you did not disappoint! Well done!
> 
> Darren


Yes Darren! You did not forget that  Am happy you're not disappointed, you know am trying to evolve and make it better time to time.



Danny0663 said:


> Holy cow ... amazing attention to detail. wow .......


Thank You so much Danny! It's an honor from You! 



LBH2 said:


> Nicely carved&#8230;..LBH2


Thanks LBH2!



Can-Opener said:


> I hope it dose not offend you because it is not my intention. It looks like a living animal form that is malnourished. I see it crawling across the desert in search of food. It is a functional art sculpture to me. Very elegant! I enjoy viewing it! Thanks for sharing.


Hi Randy, Agree, there's something disturbing, some kind of suffering is depicted if you observe a form like that. The tension between the beauty of craft and the strange lifelike structure creates an interesting exciting-disturbing feeling. Actually I like that.



flippinout said:


> Fantastic work, it begs to be touched!


Hi Nathan, Thank You for the inspiring words, those helped me to fire up and finish the detailing! Congratulations for the SOTY award!



Lacumo said:


> Great sculpting job!


Thanks a lot Lacumo!



JEFF BURG said:


> like wow!!!!!


Thanks!



JJH said:


> Very nice


Am glad you like it!



alfshooter said:


> :wub: Welcome.


Am happy you enjoyed this entry 



Outlaw said:


> WOW... Thats a real peace of artwork you made, beautiful!!!!
> 
> It looks like a carved bone, a creative masterpiece.


Welcome here too Outlaw! Orulok, hogy tetszett! (Am glad you liked it - in Hungarian)



Tyranta said:


> Nice work!


Thank You!



Butterfly said:


> that is very interesting carving, good work!


Thanks Butterfly, I had a blink on the gallery line and seen a wonderful wooden texture. Congrats for that frame!



Chepo69 said:


> Esplendida talla, very beautiful work.


Thank You! Koszonom Chepo!



Y+shooter said:


> I don't no about the ergonomics. But it look absolutely amazing. Outstanding...


It's comfy but still have to shoot it as much as possible 



Quercusuber said:


> Splendid anatomical PIECE OF ART!!!!!
> 
> The design and its concavities suggest me an alien slingshot, something out of the genius of H.R.Gigger!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Q for this comment for the enthusiasm! I really like Giger's work although proportions in his drawings are usually operating with thinner longer forms. You are very kind to mention his name in relation with this work. Made my day.



jazz said:


> never seen something like this, thanks!
> 
> jazz


Hope I can make more interesting stuff, thanks for inspiring!



One Shot-Corey said:


> now thats very very nice great job mate :thumbsup:


Thank You mate! Cheers

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Again, Thank You for All and I hope I can show you other exciting projects too. Maybe some of my previuos works until I finish with my current projects.

Have a nice day/night,

Tremo :wave:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Truly Unique Sir, one of a kind, congratulations!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Fantastic work Tremo! A very cool shape!


----------



## Lee NZ (Apr 9, 2013)

That's beautiful. You seem to like precision. Making and shooting slingshots is a good interest for that.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Truly Unique Sir, one of a kind, congratulations!


Thank You J! 



flicks said:


> Fantastic work Tremo! A very cool shape!


Thanks Flicks for stopping by, good to see you here too!



Lee NZ said:


> That's beautiful. You seem to like precision. Making and shooting slingshots is a good interest for that.


Thanks, I really enjoy the whole thing about slingshots!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weather is quite cruel today and there's only 3°C at the basement so my bands sweated and the perform was reduced, but still a fun to shoot some cards. 10m single TBG, 10mm SB.

Have to look for other type of cards too, these Hungarian versions are larger than French cards and the material is also different but really liked the WIlliam Tell figure


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I would love to see an in hand picture...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice wood working. It looks like bone and sinew. Really great work.


----------

